# Pregnant Fossil Proves Live Birth for Sea Reptile



## News Bot (Aug 12, 2011)

The fossils of the huge fetus provide the first evidence that the animal gave birth to live offspring rather than laying eggs.

*Published On:* 12-Aug-11 07:49 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## FlippinBirdies (Aug 12, 2011)

Love it! Great post!


----------

